# Anyone Near Danville, VA



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Row Cover and Fiberglass Rods - Free to good home

It's close to a full roll, I probably used 100'. I think there are about 100 rods. You just poke end of rod in ground, bend and push other end in ground. Put row cover material over and then use clips to hold in place.

ETA: I also have a 9 drawer Excaliber Dehydrator I'll sell to a local member of HT for $50.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

My wife would LOVE those, and I work in Danville. I’d be glad to pay you for them. Seth


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Seth said:


> My wife would LOVE those, and I work in Danville. I’d be glad to pay you for them. Seth


take them. I'm feeling generous today. I do have a Excaliber 9 tray dehydrator I have up on FB Marketplace for $75, but will sell it local to anyone here for $50.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I've always wanted a good dehydrator. I already had a bad one and god a bad taste(so to speak) about dehydrating. But, It'd be nice to have a good one. I go to Danville every couple months, but I can make a list for Lowes, Walmart, or Harbor Freight, and make it up this weekend, or whenever suits you. Let me know.

Never mind. I check FB Marketplace.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Must be a typo ?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Clem said:


> I've always wanted a good dehydrator. I already had a bad one and god a bad taste(so to speak) about dehydrating. But, It'd be nice to have a good one. I go to Danville every couple months, but I can make a list for Lowes, Walmart, or Harbor Freight, and make it up this weekend, or whenever suits you. Let me know.
> 
> Never mind. I check FB Marketplace.


I'll hold it for you. I dropped the price on Marketplace to match the $50. Just confirm you want it and I will mark it sold on FB.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just saying "hi". Didn't realize so many HT'ers were this near to me. I'm just north of Danville myself.


----------



## Dustin (Apr 20, 2011)

20 minutes East of Danville here! Work in Roxboro.


----------

